# Nuchal scan offered?



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi just wondering if any of you ladies who are over the 35 mark and have had a successful round of tx have been offered the nuchal scan to test for Downes? Or is there a different test you can request? We would like to request a test but just not sure who to ask or what to ask for we are really in the dark about it all.

Anyone know?


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi Jellybaba, At my hospital, they dont do the nuchal scan as a rule, they did give us a private number to ring to have it done although we have opted not to.  However, at my last scan I was 12wks/5days and the scan nurse said that they were starting to train to carry out the nuchal test and that our baby was positioned perfectly to have a look there and then, could she go ahead.  We agreed and our baby looked ok (according to an inexperienced nurse by the way), also, we were told she could see the nasal bone which again was a positive sign as downs babies tend not to have nasal bones. I get the feeling they may offerthis service in the future at NHS scans.  Anyway, I was also told you can only have it done between 12 and 14 weeks.  Good luck with whatever you decide. xxxxxxx


----------



## Cozy (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,

I have had a nuchal scan and blood tests and paid for it privately as my local area dont do them on the NHS. I already had one booked when I went for my 12 wk NHS scan and the Dr recommended I had the nuchal rather than the screening the NHS do as it was more accurate and I wouldnt be recommended the amniocentisis.

I think different areas and clinics have different policys, but the place I go for my scans recommended I had the blood tests done at 11 weeks and the nuchal scan done at 13 weeks, then they had all the results and could give us them at that appt. 

For further info you could google scanning places near where you live, they often have a list of scans they do, what they are for and when to have them. Or your local hospital should be able to guide you.

Cozy


----------



## jellybaba (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks for your replies Murf and Cozy, was kinda hoping some of the ladies in my local area would reply to my post as we all know the care we receive differs in every area. 

So, if there are any ladies who have attended the RFC or the Lagan Valley hospital and discussed these issues I would be grateful for your replies. At least when I go for my first hospital apt I will be clued up as to what to ask them

J x


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Jellybaba, I don't think it is offered on NHS but 3 of my best friends -all 35, had private nuchal scans done with Dr Paul? Fogarty in Crawfordsburn.  Not exactly sure on cost but possibly around £300?  I believe he was one of the first to offer this type of scan.


----------



## cMac (Mar 31, 2010)

Thats great news!  Glad to hear youre getting somrthng for free after all the financial outlay of IVF


----------

